# Furminator brush size?



## Eli's Phoenix (Jun 27, 2008)

I have heard a lot of good things about furminator (and also about the furbuster) but what size do I get for a german shepherd?? anyone using it and can tell me? should I get medium? large? I also have two cats and would get them one too, small? medium? 
Anyone using them and have bad experience please share. 
Anyone using them and wants to recommend the size (for gsd, cats or both) I'd be greatful. 
Thanks!!


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a medium size Furminator, and I love it. (I use it on my 1 yr old GSD, but I got it when he was really small, which is why I bought a medium instead of a large, at the time. Personally, I kind of like the medium - I have a little more "control" when working on the tricky areas, like his tail (he's a long-coated GSD), and around his ears, etc. A large would probably be fine, but I have no problems w/a medium. You might want a medium, b/c I think you could use it on your cats and GSD both (and they are pricey!!!). JMO.

I don't use mine every week. I use a Chris Christensen T-pin brush on Kodee most of the time (almost daily - mostly over his body), and then about once a week to get tangles out I use a wide-toothed metal comb (on his hind leg "feathers" and around his ear fluff). Every once in a while I use the Furminator over his body, and I do notice that he looks "sleeker" afterwards (even with a longer coat). It helps tremendously w/the fluffy undercoat. But I've heard that if you use the Furminator too much, it can damage the outer coat. Haven't had that happen, but like I said, I don't use it all the time.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We've got the large size and that's what we use on our GSDs. A medium would work too, just doesn't cover as much surface area with each stroke, but on the upside, a medium would probably work for the cats too so you'd only have to buy one.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

We have the medium sized one for Molly and love it!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

We bought a large for the dogs and a small for the cats but honestly, I only ever use the large one. If I was going to do it again, I'd just split the dif and get the medium.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I have the large and use it on all my dogs, including a small dog. Works great.


----------



## Eli's Phoenix (Jun 27, 2008)

Just ordered one on ebay - the medium one and can't wait to get it. The pup and the two cats shedd like crazy so maybe this will be my miracle tool!!! Thanks guys!!!


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool! I love ordering new stuff for Kodee Bear. A word of warning - sometimes I brush Kodee in the kitchen w/the pin brush, and I can just pull the hair out of the brush and put it in the trash. But if you use the Furminator - do it OUTDOORS! LOL! The undercoat tha comes out is so fine and fluffy it goes _everywhere_, as it does not stick in the Furminator teeth.







Just a tip!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I have a large one and I am not that impressed with it. I have a shedding tool that I feel like does as good of a job if not better. One problem with the Furminator is using it on small dogs; some owners say it actually cuts their dog's hair. I would suggest reading opinions on it either from eopinions.com or reviews from HSN/QVC (Can't remember which one sells it).


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

I have a large one for Apollo. I ordered it off of E-Bay (much cheaper!). It really works well.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

I have a large one and it works great. My one GSD has a thick undercoat and she looks alot better since I used the Furminator on her and she loves to be brushed with it (better than some of my other brushes)


----------



## johnrm (Feb 17, 2007)

I bought the large new at amazon.com for $35 much cheaper then anywhere else


----------



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

I have the medium size I use on my GSD and my two cats. It works great on all of them. My one cat is part Maine **** and was constantly getting hairballs from his coat and the other DSH would get it when he licked the other too much. Now that I brush him out once a week, I haven't seen a hairball in a few months!








And for my pup, it works great at keep her from sheedding too much and she looks all shiny and sleek after being brushed. I use it once a week on the cats and 2 x's a week on the pup.


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

I have a large and I use it on my cat and my 9lb dog without any problems. I got it in antication for GSD shedding...


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

A lot of people swear by the Furminator but I gave mine to my brother for his Pug. It seemed to pull and break hair too much for my liking.

I like a Mars Coat King for removing undercoat. It will cut the hair though if you go the wrong direction so it is important to go in the direction of hair growth.

I really like the way it leaves the coat and you can decide how much undercoat you would like to remove. I wouldn't be without my Coat King. I have a 10 blade for the Shepherds and a 16 for the boy's Beagle. 



http://grooming.petedge.com/Mars-Coat-King-Strippers-ZC515.pro

http://lowchensaustralia.com/grooming/marsguide.htm

http://www.groomersmall.com/ck_results.htm


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

It seems all of my GSDs have completely different coat types/textures. Plus I have a sheltie and a border collie. I have a medium furminator and it does beautifully on my short/dry WGSD foster Ziggy. Malfoy, WGSD, had a bit thicker coat but is also very short and does well with removing his hair too. I do like the way it works on the border collie, Breaca. She has a bit longer coat but it is still pretty close to the skin like the WGSD boys.

However, I don't use it on my sheltie. I find it breaks Jinx's coat and does not do a very good job at removing his undercoat. I also do not use it on my GSD, Axel. Axel has a very thick coat and I find a regular rake does a much better job. Same for Moxie. She has a thick, longish puppy coat and I find it just doesn't brush her out well. A regular rake and pin brush do a much better job. 

Since you have already bought one though, I hope you like it!


----------

